# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Feragua señala que el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, en su redacción actual, no garantiza el principio de unidad de cuenca

## Embalses

*Feragua señala que el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua, en su redacción actual, no garantiza el principio de unidad de cuenca* 
12-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

La Asociación de Regantes de Andalucía (Feragua) señaló hoy en la jornada organizada por la Consejería de Medio Ambiente para debatir sobre el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua que éste "en su redacción actual no garantiza el principio de unidad de cuenca" .

Durante su intervención, el representante de Feragua Julián Borja expuso las dudas que mantiene ahora mismo su asociación en relación con la posibilidad de adherirse a este acuerdo, "dudas provocadas por la distancia que existe entre el borrador que está barajando en este momento la Agencia Andaluza del Agua y los planteamientos del regadío".

Estas distancias son particularmente "importantes" en lo que se refiere al modelo de administración hidráulica, pues Feragua cree que "el principio de unidad de cuenca no quedará preservado si se mantienen las direcciones provinciales que ahora mismo ya funcionan en las cuencas litorales bajo la responsabilidad de los delegados provinciales de medio ambiente".

Borja señaló que "conservar ese esquema y reproducirlo en el Guadalquivir significaría tanto como abrir la caja de los truenos de las tensiones políticas y territoriales, convirtiendo las cuencas en auténticos reinos de taifas". En consecuencia, demandó a la Agencia Andaluza del Agua "mayor determinación y coraje político para acabar con un modelo que no funciona y empezar a construir una verdadera administración hidráulica moderna, eficiente y transparente".

Asimismo, Feragua solicitó en la jornada de debate de hoy en Sevilla una adecuada representación del colectivo de usuarios de regadío en los órganos de gobierno y planificación de la nueva administración hidráulica andaluza, representación que ahora mismo en las cuencas litorales está reducida a la mitad de lo que marca la Ley de Aguas y de la que tenía el regadío en la Cuenca del Guadalquivir.

Asimismo, pidió el mantenimiento del actual régimen económico-financiero del agua de regadío, y exigió el respeto a los derechos concesiones, a las aguas subterráneas de carácter privado y a los sistemas de explotación existentes. Por último, ha mostrado su oposición al nuevo "canon de utilización de infraestructuras superficiales" que sustituirá al actual canon de regulación.

El representante de Feragua señaló que la redacción actual del Acuerdo hace "una lectura demasiado literal" de la Directiva Marco de Aguas, que "contrasta con la transposición flexible que necesita una comunidad como Andalucía", donde "los problemas son más de cantidad que de calidad de las aguas, pues, sin avanzar en la garantía de agua, no se puede avanzar en la calidad".

Por último, Borja pidió que el Acuerdo Andaluz por el Agua incluya el Plan de Modernización del sector arrocero y se mostró completamente de acuerdo en que se paralicen los nuevos regadíos.

PREDISPOSICIÓN AL ACUERDO

No obstante, Feragua quiso subrayar su voluntad de diálogo y colaboración y su predisposición a llegar a un acuerdo que sea aceptable para todas las partes. Asimismo, valoró "muy positivamente" la idea del actual director de la Agencia de Andaluza del Agua, Jaime Palop, de activar el diálogo con todos los agentes económicos y sociales a fin de llegar a un Acuerdo básico sobre la gestión de agua en nuestra Comunidad.

En este sentido, los regantes se mostraron esperanzados de que al final ese acuerdo sea posible y sirva para garantizar el suministro de agua en una región en la que los regantes llevan tres años sufriendo los efectos de la sequía, sometidos a fuertes restricciones.

----------

